# lake fenton



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

any one live of of or fish on all the time on lake fenton maybe we could meet up together or exgange hot spots here


----------



## Kramer (Mar 9, 2002)

FYI - Dove there last week. Seems to be an abundant supply of pike.....


----------

